# pregnyl injection 2 days after et



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

just wondered if their were any others who have had or been given a once only pregnyl injection 2 days after et, most seem too be on pessaries or is it just me not reading right, iam 4 days past 3 day tf and have been having cramps plus plus, wondered if anyone else on the pregnyl was having the same or had the same pains and went on to have a bfp?

thanks 

donn1


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yes, I've had HCG injections as support during the 2ww with my 2nd natural FET.  If you use search tool you'll find that quite a few ladies have had it.  I had Ovitrelle which is just another brand of HCG injection (which is what Pregnyl is).  What dose did you have ?

HCG is the hormone released by the implanted embryo and in a natural pregnancy this would trigger your ovaries to keep releasing progesterone from the corpus luteum (area of follicle were egg popped during ovulation)....and progesterone is what sustains early pregnancy until the placenta takes over at around 10/12 weeks.  Having the HCG injection during the 2ww tricks our bodies into thinking they're pregnant, so our ovaries produce their own natural progesterone, rather than having additional progesterone support from Cyclogest, Crinone, Gestone etc.

The cramps could be down to the EC and ET procedures, the could be from the HCG injection and where your ovaries are producing progesterone or it could be implantation...there is just no way of knowing.

Do be aware that HCG injection can stay in your system for up to 14 days and may cause a false positive on a pg test if you test too early.

I would try not to read too much into any of your symptoms as it's way too early to know what's happening....you'd be around 6dp3dt today so embies only 9 days old and implantation can happen until embies are around 12 days old.

We did get a BFP from the FET although sadly resulted in early mc (but that's due to other things causing early mc for me)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi minxy le minx

thanks for ure reply was only a small dose of hcg  0.3mls as only one fertilised egg, guess i will just have too be patient, thanks again for ure reply

donn1


----------

